# On November 2007, which of these consoles...



## Costello (Nov 14, 2006)

So what's your choice for this new console generation?

I personnally already own an Xbox 360 and am very happy with it.
I have also pre ordered a Wii.
I will not be buying a PS3 because of its price, its lack of games, and because of Sony's general policy.

Post your thoughts.


----------



## Jax (Nov 14, 2006)

Just a Wii, thanks. It's pre-ordered from Toys "R" Us.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2006)

My vote goes to Wii. See, I don't have much time left for playing at home (that's one reason why I buy lots of portables) and I'm far away from getting a HD-TV so I won't get any of the others. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Besides, I just bought a MegaDrive 2 this week. That'll keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 14, 2006)

360 for the online and Wii for the fun


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 14, 2006)

Money's tight, gotta wait, but will have a Wii as soon as I can.
Will have a PS3 when the PS4 comes out!


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 14, 2006)

Got a 360 getting a Wii, hopefully next week.


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll be having a Wii, and I'll be having lots of fun.


----------



## Harsky (Nov 14, 2006)

Wii. But I'm a fair person. I'll give all 3 consoles a chance for them to shine. I was a major Gamecube fanboy but when the games for it started drying up, I got a PS2 for birthday and an Xbox for Christmas. Each one has it's own unique points.


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 14, 2006)

Wii and a modchipped PS2 from my friend.
Free PS2 games and zelda = win.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 14, 2006)

It's all about the Wii.


----------



## science (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> So what's your choice for this new console generation?
> 
> I personnally already own an Xbox 360 and am very happy with it.
> I have also pre ordered a Wii.
> ...


----------



## lookout (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> So what's your choice for this new console generation?
> 
> I personnally already own an Xbox 360 and am very happy with it.
> I have also pre ordered a Wii.
> ...



same here..


----------



## tshu (Nov 14, 2006)

Nothing at all :'(.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 14, 2006)

Wii here, if the PS3 is gonna be 400 by that time, which I highly doubt, I might think of getting one then too. But everyone knows the Wii is what's gonna make it! Just the urge to try it once makes you wanna buy the thing!


----------



## santakuroosu (Nov 14, 2006)

Probably a Wii and a PS3.
The XB360 doesn't really fit my tastes, and the PS3 keeps looking better (but I'll wait for a price drop of course).


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 14, 2006)

November 2007 huh:

No idea what I will have but the one that I can walk down to the rental shop and purchase a game will probably be there as will any that takes my interest at this point by having loads of games I wish to play (some quotes probably belong in that sentence somewhere).

If by then I have not be got by the ninja parrot or suffered the joy that comes with being a zombie I plan on having a decent game playing PC as well.


----------



## dOoBiX (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> On November 2007, which of these consoles will you own?



You mean November 2006? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want a Wii, but I don't think I will get it because I already have a DS Lite.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Nov 14, 2006)

I am going to have an Xbox 360. I love the controller interface, and it's doing really with FPS games. The online is superb as well. Just don't really have money for it...


----------



## 754boy (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a 360 already and got my money stashed away for my Wii.


----------



## safariman72 (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Money's tight, gotta wait, but will have a Wii as soon as I can.
> Will have a PS3 when the PS4 comes out!



Yeah I think I'll prob have a PS3 when the price drops by a lot, I'll wait to see about the Wii as a couple of my mates have got their release day orders in, so I guess i'll see if i like Zelda on it first.  Not sure about a 360, its probably the better option for me until I see how the Wii is.

Prob just stick to my PC and


----------



## macismonchen (Nov 15, 2006)

Well ... to me (i am sorry to say that but anyway) as maybe to many others, it depends on the availability and quality of "modchips" for Wii, PS3 and X-Box360 ... dont understand me wrong, i will buy some new games but i am not able to pay 60-70 Eur / $ for each new game i would like to try. 

So Nintendo should not be unhappy if there are modchips for Wii, because that`s a good point to buy the console (for me and some of you guys) and i know that Nintendo earns money even for selling consoles (other than Sony and Microsoft). Otherwise, i maybe wouldnt buy one and stick to my PC. 

Last thing i want to say is that i hope that Nintendo`s Wii sales best because it would show Sony & Microsoft that not only the best technology counts but the better ideas in games and that the guys that go crazy on awesome screenshots and graphic-demos are the minority.


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 15, 2006)

I plan to get a Wii first and later a PS3, no idea how Im gonna get both of them when PS3 cost so much money o.O.


----------



## adgloride (Nov 15, 2006)

I already own the xbox 360.  I won't be getting the wii yet as I think its overpriced in europe so are the games.  The PS3 is well overpriced and for a few hundred more I can get a PC.


----------



## Costello (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(dOoBiX @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no I don't mean November 2006.
I mean November 2007 because I expect all of these consoles to be available worldwide by that time (the PS3 release date is rumored to be delayed to September 2007, or even November).
And November 2007, well, it's in one year from now on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And not everyone buys consoles on their release date.


----------



## Heito (Nov 15, 2006)

Definitely a Wii, though I have to wait for after christmas to buy one this year (gotta get gifts for others).   I would like a ps3 also, but being a college student...I can't get one until the price drops, even though the only games I want to play on that are MGS4 and DMC4


----------



## Opium (Nov 15, 2006)

Wii.

I'm really interested in the 360 as well but I should save my money for other things.


----------



## bakhalishta (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm definitely buying a Wii and I'll eventually get a X360 when the price drops


----------



## science (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Wii.
> 
> I'm really interested in the 360 as well but I should save my money for other things.




Nahh, just go buy a 360. I did on a whim and it kicks ass


----------



## Hairy (Nov 15, 2006)

Definitely a Wii.


----------



## XCRuSaDeRX (Nov 15, 2006)

PS3! YEAH!
If the game library ends up weak, it's still a blu-ray player.
If the game library ends up strong, it's still a blu-ray player and a great gaming console.

Wii... NO!
Like all Nintendo consoles, meant for multiplayers.  Which means purchasing multiple "nunchaku" remotes, which ends up costing more when it gets tossed across the room by some nub "motion-gamer" breaking it, smashing HDTV's, elbows to the face, sweat-filled controllers due to over-exertion (like who's gonna use that nunchaku after it's been sweating buckets, NOT I!) and... I have no friends!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




X360... NO!
Need I say more?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 15, 2006)

Got  360 already and its starting to rock (Gears of War is just amazing!) and the graphics on that are good enough for me.

Will get a Wii when it comes out, was gonna get a import but kept reading about how you cant access the channels in other countries which is very gay, I understand region locking the games but come on that just isnt fair what about people who emigrate? I'm sure there'll be some kind of hack to get past it but it'll be too late by then.

PS3 cant say I'm that fussed, alot of stuff I like the look of is coming out on 360 and I dont like the sound of some games not looking as good as 360 as it being difficult to program for. Odd. Maybe in a few years I'll get a second hand one.

If I can only choose one then it'll be a Wii as the lure of Zelda, Mario and loads of others is far too strong. Also games could be better than on the bigger console, anyone played the new Tony Hawk? Boring! I'm hoping the Wii one would be better.


----------



## Viper20184 (Nov 15, 2006)

I already own a Xbox 360. I camped out for it after my Preorder fell through at Gamestop. I love it. I have about 20-30 games for it already so that will keep my graphics whore side happy.

I preordered a Wii at Gamestop, number 3 so Im nto too worried that it will fall through.. though if it doesnt, I may just say t(o.ot) to Gamestop and preordering all together.

I plan on getting a PS3 but not until sometime next year. I know it will games I will want in the future, but right now the only thing that I would want from it is BluRay and we dont even know which format will win. For all we know, BluRay will be the next UMD.. Sony only.


----------



## jayminer (Nov 15, 2006)

I answered Wii, but it wouldn't surprise me if I end up with a PS3 aswell, if only they drop a little in price (which I doubt it, especially not in Europe, since Sony hates Europe!). 

But I always end up owning Sonys consoles even though I consider myself anti-Sony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn Yuji Horii, making me buy consoles I don't really want


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 15, 2006)

I voted Wii.. but in two years I'll probably own all of them  :'( 

It has been like that for me ever since the SNES/SEGA generation


----------



## superkrm (Nov 15, 2006)

I would go with the Wii if I did not get so much enjoyment from my DS.

By the way, the PS3 is an eyesore and HUGE!

I rather buy an 8800 gts than a PS3 any day.


----------



## dreary79 (Nov 15, 2006)

Breakdown with 264 total votes

Wii
41.44% + 20.53% + 6.08% + 3.04% =
*65% of voters will own a Wii by Nov 07*

X360
4.18 + 20.53% + 0.76% + 3.04% =
*29% of voters will own a 360 by Nov 07*

PS3
2.66% + 6.08% + 0.76% + 3.04% =
*13% of voters will own a PS3 by Nov 07*

*21% of voters will own none of them by Nov 07*


----------



## Foppzter (Nov 15, 2006)

If the PS3 have had a pricedrop, all 3 of them.
I am a game anboy.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 15, 2006)

I vote Wii and I will get it next year because of dvd with it. I will not buy this year until Wii with dvd is available.


----------



## Shugo Takahashi (Nov 15, 2006)

-snip-


----------



## beedog19 (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm getting a Wii and then deciding between a PS3 and 360 sometime next year depending on where games I want end up.


----------



## ucablca (Nov 15, 2006)

Definitely getting a Wii, trying to get a PS3 as well, but it's looking like there's no hope at this point.  I planned on camping out tomorrow, but people have already been camping for the last couple days.  Since I go to school and have a job, camping more than 24 hours is just not an option.  Hopefully, I'll luck out somewhere tomorrow.


----------



## CCNaru (Nov 15, 2006)

waiting for price drop in all 3 consoles, but I don't see any of them drop to 200$ in 2-3 years... well, maybe wii, but...


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 16, 2006)

None of the above. Next TV console for me will be a PS2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Lol I totally suck at buying consoles.

Yes I know it's old, but there's enough PS2 titles I want to play to keep me quiet for a few years, and the price of the PS3 is a complete turn-off for going for the newer model. Not to mention the backwards-compatability issue with Devil May Cry (okay admittedly they'll probably upgrade the firmware to cope with that but I want my Dante fix dammit!).


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Nov 16, 2006)

i gave up my chirstmas for my gf camera XD so i wont be getting any system soon


maybe a supercard for teh ds lite she gave me


----------



## tshu (Nov 16, 2006)

My money situation is so bad right now that I even have to say no to the cheapest console, Wii. Maybe in a year or so, I will buy it used if it's a decent price.

I really want to play Zelda though, thank god it's coming to Gamecube still, I will buy that game used...


----------



## imLOST (Nov 16, 2006)

Wii for Mii


----------



## lamouledj (Nov 16, 2006)

So.....

Wii love Nintendo !!!!


----------



## GexX2 (Nov 16, 2006)

All of them. I have a 360 already. :\


----------



## MaHe (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll probably go for Wii60, if I'll have enough money.
Wii for Nintendo's exclusive titles and party games and XB360 to replace my (obsolete) PC. I mean, Dead Rising, Splinter Cell, Assassin's Creed, Prince of Persia IV, GTA: IV ...


----------



## lookout (Nov 16, 2006)

134 Voted "None of them"  2ed rank on the list - interesting or 134 voted playing dumb?


----------



## TheStump (Nov 17, 2006)

NONE! considering Australia is not getting either till December. LOL! but i would have voted wii if you said December


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Nov 17, 2006)

i htought this topic was for november 2006 not 2007

i WILL have a wii


and maybe a 360


----------



## belmont (Nov 17, 2006)

I am an RPG fan so I'll get a PS3.


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 17, 2006)

guess we europeans we'll have to do a similar poll in december... and another one in march.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> So what's your choice for this new console generation?
> 
> I personnally already own an Xbox 360 and am very happy with it.
> I have also pre ordered a Wii.
> ...



Same here


----------



## Mucuna (Nov 17, 2006)

Dude... I'd like both!

I'll be honest: The 1st one that gets mod chip will be my 1st too. Anyway, I won't buy it here in Brazil. Probaly ask for someone that goes to USA, or myself, if I go there.

Same as my NDSL. I bought it during a trip to Europe.


----------



## lars (Nov 17, 2006)

As I own a PC, I only need to buy a WII.


----------



## MaDDaWg836 (Nov 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> So what's your choice for this new console generation?
> 
> I personnally already own an Xbox 360 and am very happy with it.
> I will not be buying a PS3 because of its price, its lack of games, and because of Sony's general policy.



same thing with me. I will be getting a wii eventually next year...

Wii60 FTW!!!


----------



## aletorchic (Nov 18, 2006)

Wii, of course
probably PS3
Maybe Xbox 360 is a good console, but I don't like M$


----------



## Mystery (Nov 18, 2006)

CAMPIN' out for the Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii at futureshop!!!! =) good times


----------



## Celb (Nov 19, 2006)

Getting a 360 this week or the next for Gears, and in the future Halo 3 (My first halo game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





')

Getting a Wii at launch, play Zelda lots.. then.. back to the PS2 (so many good games still to play, Bully, Okami, FFXII and Rogue Galaxy) until the next Nintendo hit comes along.

At $1000AUD, PS3 is just too much, way too much, for a gaming console, I'll wait until it's under $600 before I buy it =/


----------



## SuperPerplex (Nov 19, 2006)

I say YES to Wii, because only Nintendo knows the way of real fun and for the quality games directly at the beginning.

No for 360, because it's Microsoft and i don't need a second PC.
and
No for PS3, because it's too expensive and the low mount of quality games at the beginning.
And not to forget for the policy and arogance of sony entertainment !


----------



## Euronymous (Nov 20, 2006)

Wiis360


----------



## yee (Nov 20, 2006)

Already own a 360, so no point in grabbing a PS3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And we all know Nintendo owns, so Wii's for everyone!


----------



## p5100pc3 (Nov 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> So what's your choice for this new console generation?
> 
> I personnally already own an Xbox 360 and am very happy with it.
> I have also pre ordered a Wii.
> ...




I have the same feelings. I didn't pre-order my wii, but rest assure I will be picking one up! I'm also very happy with my 360, but I'm slowly getting very aggrevated with microtransactions (note: the future of gaming!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EA


----------



## bollocks (Nov 21, 2006)

I may or may not buy a Wii, depending on if I have any money.. and if, in a year or two, the PS3 has come down in price and has as good a lineup of games as the PS2, I might get one of those too.  Same goes for the 360, for that matter. Or I might just stick with my DS and PS2.


----------



## Darkforce (Nov 21, 2006)

Getting a Wii within a couple of days hopefully *fingers crossed*. 

I'd like to own a 360... i really would, but the thing is I don't really get time to play my current videogame machines as it is, so it seems pointless spending so much on a new machine when I've just bought a Wii AND got such a huge backlog of games to play on the PS2 and GC.
As for the PS3 I'll probably pick up a couple on UK launch to sell on and then buy one for myself in a year or two once some better games are out and the prices are more reasonable.

=)


----------



## dreary79 (Apr 11, 2007)

Total Votes: 1441

Wii Totals:
Wii [ 648 ] [44.84%]
Wii + X360 [ 252 ] [17.44%]
Wii + PS3 [ 86 ] [5.95%]
All 3 of them! [ 62 ] [4.29%]
Wii Grand Total = [ 1048 ] [72.73%]
*73% of voters will have a Wii by November 2007!*

360 Totals:
X360 [ 49 ] [3.39%]
Wii + X360 [ 252 ] [17.44%]
X360 + PS3 [ 7 ] [0.48%]
All 3 of them! [ 62 ] [4.29%]
360 Grand Total = [ 370 ][25.68%]
*26% of voters will have a 360 by November 2007!*

PS3 Totals:
PS3 [ 39 ] [2.70%]
Wii + PS3 [ 86 ] [5.95%]
X360 + PS3 [ 7 ] [0.48%]
All 3 of them! [ 62 ] [4.29%]
PS3 Grand Total = [ 194 ][13.46%]
*13% of voters will have a PS3 by November 2007!*


----------



## Migugu (May 11, 2007)

Going to buy a PS3


----------



## EarthBound (May 11, 2007)

Already have all 3.


----------

